# Error while installing SUSE 11......help me



## siddharthmakwana (Nov 23, 2008)

i am having HP 520 laptop with 1.6gz Dual processor, 2gb RAM,80 gbHDD with 5partitons... i already have vista in C:/...and have reserved D:/ of 15gb for Linux....

i went through (www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132) thread for installing....

while installing  the setup it prompted me that i can not create new partition by the Linux partitioner....
and so i divide my partition of 15gb to 11gb and 4 gb through windows ....
11gb for ext3 and 4gb for swap...and again started the setup....
so without creating partition i formatted 11gb( with ext3)and mounted /. and formatted 4gb with(swap) and mounted remaining windows partition.....
finally the setup started installing....
while it was setting the boot loader an Error was prompted as....


Error occurred while installing GRUB...
GNU GRUB version 0.97(640klower/3072k upper memory)
-------
grub>setup --stage2 = /boot/grub/stage2(hd0,1)(hd0,1)

Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
grub>quit


i even tried to install with live cd but same error was prompted....
then i even ignored mounting windows partition..... and carried the same installation but again same error was prompted......
plz help me out ....i m quit excited about Linux.....

even when i tried to install XP in my laptop, setup prompts that no hard drive was detected......


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 23, 2008)

Access Disk Management System as outlined in the partitioning section of my tutorial
Press print screen button on your keyboard and open paint (Start->Programs->Accessories->Paint) and paste it there. Save the file and post it here. Maybe you can upload it to imageshack.us and post the link here.


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Nov 24, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%3Ca%20href=%22http://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=diskmanagementea4.jpg%22%20target=%22_blank%22%3E%3Cimg%20src=%22http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/3283/diskmanagementea4.th.jpg%22%20border=%220%22%20alt=%22Free%20Image%20Hosting%20at%20www.ImageShack.us%22%20/%3E%3C/a%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Ca%20href=%22http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img360/3283/diskmanagementea4.jpg%22%20title=%22QuickPost%22%3E%3Cimg%20src=%22http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png%22%20alt=%22QuickPost%22%20border=%220%22%3E%3C/a%3E%20Quickpost%20this%20image%20to%20Myspace,%20Digg,%20Facebook,%20and%20others%21 this is how my disk management looks....
*img360.imageshack.us/img360/3283/diskmanagementea4.th.jpg*img360.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 24, 2008)

There is the problem !! Linux cannot handle windows Dynamic disks. I'm sorry I do not have a solution for you.


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Nov 25, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> There is the problem !! Linux cannot handle windows Dynamic disks. I'm sorry I do not have a solution for you.




is there any way to get rid of this problem i m ready to format my whole HDD....


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 25, 2008)

In that case not just format but delete all partitions, then repartition and format as regular volumes and NOT dynamic volumes/disks.


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Nov 25, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> In that case not just format but delete all partitions, then repartition and format as regular volumes and NOT dynamic volumes/disks.



thanx a lot buddy.... till data i wasn't aware  of Basic n dynamic volumes...

i have came to know that you distribute linux and only charge for the media....
what all things do u offer and how much it costs....


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 26, 2008)

I have OpenSUSE 11.0 32 and 64 bit, and Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.10 32 and 64 bit now. I charge Rs. 10 per CD (MMORE) and Rs. 15 per DVD (Sony Accucore), both without jewel case, with plastic/sponge cover. 

Courier extra as actuals.

I would strongly recommend that you buy one from a LUG near you

*wikiwikiweb.de/LugsList


----------

